# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  POWER 2 ans 3 pattes à adopter - Handi'cats (67)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* POWER
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 
*N° d'identification:* 250269608834818
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 67 - Bas-Rhin
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Power est un jeune minou tigré et blanc né le 01/01/2019. Cest un chat-warrior qui revient de très loin. En effet, il a été amené à l'association dans un état catastrophique : une patte déchiquetée, fracturée et infectée qu'il a fallut amputer et l'autre poly-fracturée et infectée également qu'il a fallu faire opérer par nos chirurgiens orthopédiques spécialisés. Après plusieurs chirurgies, nous avons pu lui sauver son unique patte arrière, les soins ont été très longs. Aujourd'hui, il est parfaitement guéri, il grimpe, saute et court sur 3 pattes. Il est très sociable avec les chats et recherche énormément leur contact. Il reste craintif avec les humains au premier abord et il faudra lui laisser du temps ; une fois la confiance gagnée, il devient un chat très câlin. N'ayant qu'une seule patte arrière déjà fragilisée, le futur adoptant devra s'engager à le faire suivre dans une clinique vétérinaire spécialisée en ce qui concerne sa patte arrière. Il devra trouver un foyer avec au moins un chat très sociable et proche des autres chats comme lui.

Pucé (250269608834818), vacciné TCL, stérilisé, testé FIV/FELV négatif et déparasité interne/externe
Visible à Strasbourg (67000), placement partout en France, un co-voit organisé par l'asso est possible
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats


*

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> 13 décembre, 04:36 · 
> 
> Hier  matin nous avons quitté l'asso avec Power direction Strasbourg pour  rejoindre Agathe qui l'accueil en tant que Famille d'accueil. Il pourra  bientôt faire la connaissance de son copain Émir qui sera content de  trouver enfin un copain ultra sociable.
>  Pas mal de stress pour notre  grand craintif mais quel plaisir immense, après être passé si près de  la mort, des mois de soins pour le voir enfin quitter notre cocon 
>  Installe toi bien mon amour, et prends vite confiance, que du bonheur pour toi !

----------


## papillon60000

"Power et Xéna s'entendent toujours super bien, Xena l'aide à progresser et il s'affirme face a elle, se laisse moins taquiner"
ils sont toujours à l'adoption ensemble ou séparément !

----------


## papillon60000

"Xena et Power ont actuellement un grand carton dans l’appartement, ils sont ravis! Ils jouent beaucoup ensemble, se font beaucoup de câlins. Power continue de prendre en assurance"

----------

